# Barks at her poop



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

My daughter's Maltese puppy barks at her poop...when she goes outside. My 2 Malts never did that...
Will she outgrow this? :bysmilie:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2 ideas
either 

1. she is celebrating because she went and she is not constipated

OR
2. She is calling you to come clean it up!



LOL Just kiddin'


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe she is scared of it? Like how dogs bark at their reflection in the mirror?

It sounds kind of cute to me....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

At least you will know when she has a movement!!! She knows it is something she wants to get away from~~~I think it is cute too!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

at least she's not trying to eat it :Happy_Dance: :blush: :biggrin: 


mary anna herk and theena (who used to eat her poop, yuk)


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

That's funny!!! Coconut runs from hers like she is scared of it.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

It sounds cute to me and no harm done anyways.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is so funny! :HistericalSmiley: These little ones certainly have personality! :wub:


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886678


> I have 2 ideas
> either
> 
> 1. she is celebrating because she went and she is not constipated
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww lol that sounds soo funny!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Feb 16 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886748


> at least she's not trying to eat it :Happy_Dance: :blush: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> mary anna herk and theena (who used to eat her poop, yuk)[/B]


Mine will too if given the chance,guess the dogfood is so good...they'll eat it twice....eeeuuuugggghhh


----------



## happylife (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, my puppy used to run away from her poop... not good when it got caught on her fur. Then she goes back and barks at it. So funny. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

